# UK Slingbox / US Slingcatcher



## baggsey (Jan 25, 2002)

I live in the US but also have a TiVo running back in the UK. 

I'm considering buying a UK slingbox to connect to the UK TiVo, and a US Slingcatcher attached to my TV here in Illinois. Has anyone had experience of this combination?


----------



## mesaka (Sep 27, 2002)

baggsey said:


> I live in the US but also have a TiVo running back in the UK.
> 
> I'm considering buying a UK slingbox to connect to the UK TiVo, and a US Slingcatcher attached to my TV here in Illinois. Has anyone had experience of this combination?


I'm currently in Cyprus using slingcatcher / slingbox classic to watch my UK TiVo / Sky system which is installed in Germany....! I was a betatester for the slingcatcher so I can't be sure whether what I have is a European model or an international one. It is my main TV source at present (The 3.5 m satellite dish I would need to get sky here put me off bringing all my equipment) and on a 1 meg upload link the quaity is fine for all except football where the artifacts can get a bit annoying on my big screen tv. The key aspect is the upload speed but overall I give it a 7 /10. One annoying thing is the lag between a button press and action. It makes skipping adverts impossible at 3x speed, a gamble at 2x and acceptable at 1x.


----------



## baggsey (Jan 25, 2002)

Mesaka - thanks for the insights. 

I have this week come across some software called Slinger that someone has written to capture Slingbox content and write it to ".asf" files. It has a rudimentary scheduler built in, so I'm thinking of using Slinger to schedule the capture of content from the built-in freeview aeriel in the UK Slingbox directly to my US PC/server, and then use my TiVo Series 3 to play back the content by streaming over the home network.


----------

